# Old Pacific powder scale.



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Does anybody have a old pacific balance beam scale they would like to sell. The scale I am looking for has the aluminum weights for setting the charge weight. Would like 2 containers of weights also.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Do you have a pic, I think I may have one, but haven't had the time to clean the crude off. It's a baby blue color.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Here is a picture. Thanks.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Nope, not the same thing, sorry about that.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks anyway. They are prehistoric but more accurate than the new ones. I will do my best to have one again.


----------



## busterredlab (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello, I have a vintage Pacific powder scale in the box. The weights included are 2-20 grain, 1-5 grain, 1-4grain,1-3grain, 
1 2 -grain , 4 1/10 grain. I'm not sure how to post a photo. The box is red/blue and white. The scale is blue with pacific in raised letters at the base.
thank you,
busteredlab


----------

